# Teach me Please.



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So here is Betty's udder. I didn't pull the kids off her but I would just like an idea. I am also thinking about registering her kids NOA. I have registered nubians that we will be showing, but I would just like to learn and maybe get an idea of what to look for and if it would be worth registering her doelings. I will attach pics.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Here they are.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Did I do this wrong? I am getting no responses. I just want an idea of what to look for I am a newbie. Any response would be great. Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you arent getting any responses yet. When it comes to Alpines Im clueless but others will come offer their expertise.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I raise Pygmies for milk, but the udders are very different than even Nigerians, let alone standard breeds. Totally different standard. Also, the books are closed for Pygmies so I don't know about registration for non-papered animals. 

Maybe the dairy gals just aren't on yet!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Just letting me know that udders are different between breeds helps.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

No problem! 

Pygmies have proportionately smaller teats and closer attachments than most dairy breeds. Partly because they are dual purpose, but mostly because they've become ornamental in this country so the breed standard has been modified for cute faces, cobby body type, and overall "neatness" of appearance associated with pet type animals. 

There is a forum on conformation which may help with some of your questions. The dairy gals and the boer breeders on here are very knowledgeable on breed standard and registration info.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I will be checking it out.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey there, it looks like she has got good capacity and may well be a good home milker, but I will say this is probably not a show quality udder for you and needs some improvement. From the side shot, I would like to see that fore udder extended forward more and more smoothly blended with the body. I would also like longer more plumb teats. From the rear- I would like to see a wider arch, and I would like to see it attached higher as well. The ideal udder starts as close to the vulva as possible. Then the icing on the cake would be to deepen her medial (line running laterally between the two sides) and reposition her teats more inward and down facing. I hope this helps you. I am in no way an expert though. you'll train your eye for good and bad before too long. Sometimes i cant always put what Im seeing to words! In my experience udders can be quickly improved on with the right buck- I have always found hope in that!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

rdmtnranch said:


> Thanks for the response. Just letting me know that udders are different between breeds helps.


Actually, the ideal udder for dairy breeds is the same. For meat breeds, udders aren't really of much importance as where with the dairy breeds...udders are extremely important.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Your doe doesn't have a terrible udder, but it does have some "flaws." 

-Decent udder capacity.
-Attachments aren't too good.
-Could really improve with height and width through the escutcheon.
-Medial could be nicer.
-Teats are small and wing out, should be longer, more plumb.
-Foreudder isn't smooth...again that rear udder height is lacking so her udder is really dropped down. If her udder was up higher, the foreudder would improve.

If you go to the ADGA website, there is info. on registering NOA, grades, etc.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with what's been said. With out checking I believe ADGA also has some diagrams on good udder structure.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would agree, if you want show quality, I wouldn't say this doe is for you...Her udder is mainly lacking in attachments, which is the most important thing. Attachments are what holds up the udder over the animals lifetime. Having weak attachments can cause damage to the udder throughout the years. She does have a capatious udder though, and if you just want a home milker, I'm sure she can put it in the pail.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She also looks to very incredibly weak on her rear pasturns, another thing that is judged heavily in the ring.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I knew the dairy gals could help!

I milk Pygmies, but they are NOT an official "dairy breed" that belongs to the ADGA registry (as far as I'm aware) they are technically a "dual purpose" breed, but very few people eat or milk Pygmies. They are mostly pets or ornamentals. Nigerian Dwarfs and mini-Nubian are small ADGA goats and therefore must conform to dairy breed standards just like their large counterparts. 

Sorry if I caused confusion!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are nigerian dwarfs in ADGA, but not mini nubians. You might be thinking of the MDGA where they accept miniature dairy goats. Pygmies are a meat breed, but yeah, not many people raise them for meat anymore.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, Kylee!

Outside of Pygs I'm pretty much in over my head. I am trying to learn about Nigerians, though, as my secondary line is "Pygerians". Bringing in Nigerian blood to up production, but also keeping a pure Pygmy line because they do have a rich dairy heritage, it's just been forgotten about over the years. I'd like to see if I can bring it back with my Peggy Sue's Pride line.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for your responses. This helps a ton. Like I said I am getting some registered nubians, but just have this gal that was given to me. It is good idea to see what I should or shouldn't be looking for.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is some pics of the doe we reserved a doeling from. Any opinions?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

She is a beautiful and very correct doe! Looks like you did a great job picking a kid from her!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. That is a relief considering these are my first dairy goats.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She had our doeling last saturday and we are second in line. We will be picking our baby up in a week or so.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That picture was after her FF. She had quads this year, but sadly only two does made it. Lucky for us but sad overall.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Honestly, if my first goats looked like! I would buy a kid from her  and I'm pretty picky about buying doe kids. So she should be a great start for you. Curious what herd/lines she is out of? I'm such Nubian nerd...lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Saada's Kings X - sire and Saada's Winsome Janus


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking doe! Good choice! I hope she does well for you


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. So for showing, what critiques would you give? They are selling her so there must be something.


----------

